

The School Days of Philip Greenspun. - asciilifeform
http://philip.greenspun.com/school/

======
comatose_kid
"Freshman physics at MIT gave me my comeuppance. Every week I stared at a
whole sheet of problems that I was sure I could never solve even if I lived to
be 100. I'd never learned how to work on a problem for more than 10 seconds so
I was stuck with a knotted stomach and a panicked brain. Fourteen years of
struggle with these kinds of problems in and around MIT taught me, by
imperceptible steps, that I wasn't actually better than the average person. If
a slight increase in the difficulty of the problems rendered me just as
helpless as those poor souls in junior high, then who was I to hold myself
above anyone? Without consciously trying to do anything differently, I found
myself able to have real conversations with people from all walks of life."

From <http://philip.greenspun.com/samantha/samantha-XIV>

------
pragmatic
What's with the naked pictures?

NSFW!!!!!

~~~
mhb
Well, yeah if you click twice to see the 1000x1500 versions.

